# hey ladies please read!!



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey all

a few months back i was put in touch with a woman who has experience in helpin couples with fertility issues..i no of 4 women through friends who she has seen and although not sure wat all she does,all these ladies got pregnant!!i gave her a ring and she said that cos i had started treatment there was nothin she could do but she told me if i had of spoke to her before startin treatment then i wouldnt have needed to go down this route at all..thats how positive she was..mite not be everyones cup of tea but when u want somethin bad then its def worth a shot!!im currently on my 2ww and by the help of god il not have to contact her but if all else fails then she'll def be worth lookin into so if any of u are stuck in limbo at the min or not sure whether to try treatment again but wanna try callin this lady then let me no and il send u her number..

good luck to u all

Jenna xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jenna,

Im intrigued   What on earth can she be doing? Hopefully wont need her help but will try anything if have to!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

ive no idea but when i first rang her she said 'i wish u had of called me before startin treatment cos it wouldve saved u alot of time and bother' she said she hopes she doesnt hear from me again cos hopefully treatment works but if it doesnt to def get back to her!!if all else fails its def worth ago even before startin another cycle!!wouldnt do any harm!!

Jenna xx


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

Jenna im intrigued also as to what this lady does?
ive just finished my 2nd round of icsi with pgd and got yet another bfn on tuesday so i am desperate to try anything to get the end result that we all want!
maybe you could give her number and i can give her a call please, anything to give me a bit of hope just now  
thanks and good luck for your 2ww  
michelle
xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

me too, i wouldnt mind giving that a go myself. why not eh?


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Very interesting, can you forward her details onto me too, thanks


----------



## Irish Daffodil (Aug 13, 2010)

me too, could you send her number to me as well please, thanks


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

HI If anyone calls her can they share with us what exactly it is she does? Currently on 2WW so not for me at the moment. xx


----------



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

Can i have details too please? bizarre but worth a shot!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jenna

Can you send me the details also

Jillyhen x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey girls

each person is different so u would need to contact her urselves however its all to do with chemistry,biology,physics etc and she uses medicine and thats it..she'l scan to find out issues and go from there...like everythin its not 100% effective however she does have a great success rate.it would def be worth a shot cos im sure like u all no treatment is not cheap..it may sound too good to be true but so many women have benefited from it so there is nothin to lose..

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Every little thing helps Jenna


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

just hol off till ur 2ww is over jillian cos she cant help anyone who is currently bein treated..

how r u feelin anyway??

not long till test date now..

is urs thurs??

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Im friday also

I have been feeling great had cramps at the start of the week then they went but are now back so dont know what is goin on. Im just    that my af isnt on her way as thats how the cramps feel.  

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

ive been feelin similar so just hopin its the wee embie snugglin in,dont wann think of AF..

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Im trying not to think of it either.

My boobs are also a bit tender a huge relief to get the bra off when i get in from work


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

i bought a class bra today and i swear ive never had comfort like it lol!! my boobs have went up a cup since i started treatment..not likin it one bit 


Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ive put on 7 lbs   
Really need to go and get a proper fitting one. Everything is 2 tight and ive no flippin clothes


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

did the doc tell ya that if u put on anythin near 10lbs to contact them cos could be sign of ohss

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah she did, 

just keeping an eye on it any probs i will ring the rfc

Jillyhen


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Can I just offer a word of warning on this please.

If she is using any sort of herbalism then it can jeopardise your chances of future success using conventional medicine!  Be very careful and get lots of information regarding her credentials before you hand over any money at all!  The trouble with being intriguing or secretive is that it can be a mask for the fact that she uses unconventional methods.

I don't know her or what she does but please just be very careful!

Axxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey

of course with anythin it can seem to good to be true however she can put u in contact with women she has helped  and she will explain everythin before goin further..its all natural remedies she uses so def worth a go..

Jenna xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

As I said, some natural remedies will hamper rather than help fertility attempts.  My Clinic will not embark on treatment with you if you have used any sort of natural remedy within a timescale of about 3-6 months.

Axx


----------



## Rebecca3544 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey, sounds very interesting! Can I have her details please? Thanks x


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Jenna can i have her details please xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Did anybody ring her?  Im a little apprehensive about the whole thing


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

I rang her. Shes in Ireland and im in Scotland so that for me was the 1st hurdle.She did say that gets women coming over from London to see her as its cheaper over in Ireland than in London.I think every case will be different as we all obvioulsy have different reasons for the infertility but its all about clearing the body of heavy metals and toxins etc, kinda like a detox. Again this is only what she told me so might not apply to everyone: she would need to see me 1st to scan me then decide which drops to give me and you take them for a few months and she scans you every month for about 3-4 months and that should be you done,  no more metals etc in your body.
the main issue i have with it is that we are waiting to get a date for our next tx, which could be later this year or next year even but you never know, we could get called up if there are cancellations and i wouldnt be able to go ahead with our tx if ihad these drops in my system so for that reason i am going to give it a miss.
im not saying that what this lady does is good or bad as i really dont know enough about it so i think phone her if you want more info.
hope this helps
michelle x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Is she very expensive?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well i got my letter of offer and im due to start in June so im not going to risk not being allowed treatment because of the drops... maybe i'll contact her if it dosent work


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

hey could someone please foward her no to me im itching to ring her thanks



Cathy xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Cathy ive sent you a pm with the number that Jen gave me but i dont know what its all about, its up to you if you want to contact her.


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks babydreams, i rang there but no answer, left a message for her to ring me

Cathy xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Girls

Can someone send me the number please

Thanks

Jillyhen


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

She wont answer the phone   


Cathy


----------



## kaka (Feb 25, 2011)

[HI Jen, is this lady in Ireland? I have been TTC and on my 3rd cycle of clomid, would she count that as treatment?

hey all

a few months back i was put in touch with a woman who has experience in helpin couples with fertility issues..i no of 4 women through friends who she has seen and although not sure wat all she does,all these ladies got pregnant!!i gave her a ring and she said that cos i had started treatment there was nothin she could do but she told me if i had of spoke to her before startin treatment then i wouldnt have needed to go down this route at all..thats how positive she was..mite not be everyones cup of tea but when u want somethin bad then its def worth a shot!!im currently on my 2ww and by the help of god il not have to contact her but if all else fails then she'll def be worth lookin into so if any of u are stuck in limbo at the min or not sure whether to try treatment again but wanna try callin this lady then let me no and il send u her number..

good luck to u all

Jenna xx
[/quote]


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ive tried to ring her no reply


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Cynthia called me there, she from omagh, i have made an appointment for next wednesday it costs £30 for a session and she will not give u anymore than 3 bottles at a time of whatever u need and its £12 a bottle, cant wait to find out wat she says, should be interesting    i let u all know

Cathy xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Cathy

She tried to ring me but i was driving and cudnt fid my handsfree. 

What a trek but sounds interesting

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

I got speaking to Cynthia she sounds lovely.. Have an apt for wednesday also may as well give it a shot.

I thought I would have to wait due to just finishing a course of ivf.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Good luck Jilly - i hope it works for you.  Keep us posted on how you get on


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, could someone pm me the details please. Will give anything a try. Will do my next FET first but if it doesnt work i would give the lady a call cos you never know. 

Jilly good luck, hope it brings you a bfp. let us know how you do.

Cathy good luck to you too huni. Hope you are ok.

Babyd hi huni.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Emma

Ive PM you her details, i havent rang her but i might consider it after i have my first go.  Hope your keeping well


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi ladies - cud someone send me the details of this lady pls xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Im gonna cancel my appt for tomorrow want to leave it till the end of the month so that hubby can come with me..Think im better giving my body a break before i start using anything again.

When are you goin cathy?

Jillyhen


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Jilly could u sent me this ladys contact details if you can pls xxx thanks a mil


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi ladies could you pm her details I'm curios wonder if she helps male infertility too!xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ive canc the appt goin on the 27th.

Will do ladies

Jillyhen


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

jillyhen my app is in the morning at 10am, i will let use know wat she does etc lol!!

cant wait to see wat she says   


Cathy xx


----------



## imogenautumn (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi,

Could I please have her number too?? Many thanks and good luck


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Did u get the number Imogenautumn?? Xx


----------



## imogenautumn (Dec 8, 2010)

hi, no sorry, I cant see it


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

ah no probs ill pm you the number xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hopewishpray - did you contact her?  Just wondering if she can help with male fertility issues too, id be interested if my first go fails.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Goodluck Cathy 2.. Let me know how you get on


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey babyd no haven't contacted her yet waiting for dh to come back from work today(works on ferries) to run it past him first will let you know though  xxx


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Well ladies,

i had my 1st app with Cynthia today and i must say i was very impressed, she took body scan then spent nearly 2 hrs going over results lol. I have a few issues but thankfully nothing that cant be sorted, it has shown im not absorbing folic acid and b vitamins with are important for fertility. Also a big issue was my pancreas. She was also able to tell me i have sore back and very disturbed sleep which i really do. There was a few others things too but i cant remember all now there is so much info to take in, but it all makes sense, anyway i came away with 4 bottles of drops to do over the next month then back for a follow up app, she says it is normally 3 months to get everything detoxed.


Anyway i hope that all made sense oh and also my hormones up the left!!

Cathy xx


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello ladies, interested in this woman in Omagh who works with infertility problems.  Someone did ask if she deals with male infertility but I can't see a reply.  If any of you have the number would you send it on to me.  

Thanks


----------



## akay217 (Oct 25, 2009)

it sounds interesting. wonder does it really work. if anyone goes can u please please me updated. and if anyone has number can yopu please send it to me. is it just the female she does it in or males to.  thanks xxxx


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

HI Jen, can you please forward me thecontact details


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

cathy

Was just wondering how you where getting on with the stuff your woman gave you.

Jilyhen


----------

